# Nis-Knacks rear clear inner tail lights



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yo you guys.....maybe you can help me out with this one. I went to Nis-knacks website and I know that they no longer carry B13 rear clear tail lights for our cars, but it states that they still have the clear inner tail lights (lights closest to license plate) They state they still have the clear inner tail lights and trim panel available and in stock. Has anyone gotten in touch with Nis -Knacks lately? I tried to e-mail them but I guess they are upgrading there ISP. I want to send them a money order to purchase the clear inner tail lights with trim panel, but I want to confirm that they are available before I send them my money order. Any info help or knowledge would be so greatly appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1:

I am too trying to get in contact with Richard from Nis-Knacks. Apparently his answer machine is full and he is unresponsive to emails. Hopefully somebody over in HI will find out for sure if he is still in business. Lates...


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*cool*

Cool please let me know.....cause Im ready to order.....i just dont want to send a money order to them and find out that A there not in business anymore or B there out of the clear inner trunk tail lights......man this guy Richard should get it together.....I understand that hes busy but he should at least A respond to messages......B empty the box to make room for new peoples messages.......or simply C.......put an updated message on Nis-Knacks website telling everyone diffenetly what is available and what isnt......


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

True-dat...I am disappointed as well because from what I see and hear from some others whom have dealt with Richard in the past, that he is supposedly a respectable guy that has decent customer service. See my other post:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3924

Hopefully somebody can get in contact with him over there and get it straightened out. I am sure that there are countless others that are having problems but haven't said anything. I am giving him the benefit...for now but will wait or take my business elsewhere...


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

*YO*

Yo I just Paid from mine with paypal and they emailed me
later,I live in Florida.It took about 2 and a half weeks to get them though.But it was worth it


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*Clear Inner Tail Lights*

Yo, I live in Hawaii, havent been to nis knacks lately but wil try to go down tommorrow and see whats up. I will post later on what they tell me.

Peace


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Do you guys know?*

Do you guys know if there are more clear inner tail lights available from Nis- Knacks?


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

How do you install the inner tails on a XE model? because on the XE is does not have any inner lights.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

I have seen them on ur model, they are just the same as a se-r and all the others but urs stock doesnt come with those lights, the inner clears ill fit perfectly, it fits right in but will need to get the wiring down and sorry cant help u with that b/c when it deals with wires and eleketronics thats when i tell my friend jon, its his turn to work on the car. But they should fit just right. Sorry i havent replied in a while, when i talked with them down at nis knacks, they sayed they discontinued all that but hopefully and want tobring them back, they wouldnt tell me why they disontinued them but i dont know. I think my friend has the clear corners, and the taillights and selling them but will ask, if she is and I decide not to use them then I will probaby post them for sale, too many recon tickets, dont need anymore. but peace


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Hawaiinsleeper

If your friend sells her clears especially the corners let me know and I'll take them.

e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------

